# Maglev planned in Russia



## CHamilton (May 5, 2015)

Rosatom, Russian Railways plan high-speed magnetic levitation train





> The new train in Russia will cover the 9,300-kilometer distance between Moscow and the Siberian city of Vladivostok in less than 20 hours


----------



## fairviewroad (May 6, 2015)

What year is this article from? It's dated May 22 but no year is specified.

At any rate, this project is a bizarre pipedream. How many kazillion rubles does it take

to build a 9300km maglev? Seems like the tunnel under the Bering Strait has more

of a chance of actually happening, and would have more practical benefits in the long

run.


----------



## MrFSS (May 6, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> What year is this article from? It's dated May 22 but no year is specified.
> 
> At any rate, this project is a bizarre pipedream. How many kazillion rubles does it take
> 
> ...


Doing a little digging I found the article was first issued in May of 2014.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 6, 2015)

Thanks. Wonder if they've broken ground yet?


----------



## Anderson (May 7, 2015)

Ok, the Bering Strait connection actually makes sense from some perspectives. Yes, there are problems, but I can at least see some logic to rail shipping on that route (especially with resource trains, and especially if you can affordably power the system somehow). This just...doesn't make sense since if nothing else, trying to keep that sort of timetable would involve skipping almost all intermediate stops save for wherever crew turnovers would be. From what I can tell, tourists aside, Moscow-Vladivostok is not a dominating city pair on that route.

(There's also the idea of having a sleeper maglev train which is...well, it would be interesting for sure)


----------



## Ispolkom (May 7, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> Thanks. Wonder if they've broken ground yet?


I doubt it. Between invading Ukraine, shooting down that Malaysian jet, murdering internal political opponents, and dealing with the collapse of oil prices, the Putin regime has been busy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 7, 2015)

Ispolkom said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Wonder if they've broken ground yet?
> ...


Not to mention stealing everything that isn't nailed down, making Putin the Monster one of the richest crooks in the world!


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (May 7, 2015)

I just saw an article about conventional high-speed rail between China and Europe over more or less the route of the Trans-Siberian. And from what I could tell, it was a joint Russian-Chinese project and it seemed, at least from the article, to have a pretty sound basis in reality over a maglev route.


----------

